

2nd Docker Birthday, the London Way - agonzalezro
http://ivan.pedrazas.me/?p=414

======
ipedrazas
Author of the post here,

The blog post it's about last night and what I call CDT - call for Docker
Tutorial.

One of the ideas we had last night was to do an open request for the Docker
tutorial you would like to see.

